# Did Bruce lee ever have dialog with David carradine ?



## suicide (Aug 3, 2009)

Did Bruce lee ever have dialog with David carradine ? 


Did they have mutaul respect for one another , What was Bruce lee´s view on DC ?


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, David was brought in to star in Kung Fu, which was originally concieved of by Bruce as a vehicle for himself, Bruce was a serious martial artist, David was an actor who played one, so I'm not seeing a lot of positive. And considering neither are still alive, I'm going to go out on a limb here and say we'll never have an answer. But it is doubtful from what I know of both.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 3, 2009)

They were like mirror images of each other, one an actor who wanted to be a martial artist, and the other a martial artists who wanted to be an actor.


----------



## suicide (Aug 3, 2009)

bruce lee seems like the type guy to go up to him ( not in a fighting nature ) and say something like you could of done this better or i would of done it like this - hollywood aint that big im sure they could of attended some of the same venues events etc etc 


also when lee died , did DC give some kind of recognition ?


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> They were like mirror images of each other, one an actor who wanted to be a martial artist, and the other a martial artists who wanted to be an actor.


I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree with that... Lee always considered himself as an Actor first then Martial Artist... basically he ran a MA school (Jun-fan Kung Fu) school to feed himself and his family in between times of school and searching out acting gigs. Later as he was doing bit parts (pre-Green Hornet) he was meeting other hollywood big stars and teaching them which obviously they paid him well... but he was training those stars in hopes they will find parts for him in their next project. 
But even in his last interview (the one where he talks about water in a cup becomes the cup, et al) he mentions himself as an actor first then Martial Artist and then human being... Lee was a child actor in Hong Kong and had done some small roles before moving to the states where he hoped to break into hollywood... but was stimied by the (then) predjuice of the day. 
He used his MA skills to break into Hollywood. 
Legend has it that he did indeed conceive of the Kung Fu series and written it up as a part for himself but was deemed "too chinese looking for western audiences" and so the part went to Carradine who had a slight asian look about him, just so enough to warrant the story line of a half breed.
I'm sure Lee who was the consumate professional met Carradine on a friendly basis but I am having internal doubts that he was even counseling him on doing this and not so much of that and so on. Carradine had the other Asians on the set to help him with any nuances of the culture.


----------

